# electrical problem



## berni109 (Jun 9, 2005)

suggestions as to what might be wrong - please
i have a adria twin 57 reg. the battery(gel type) was removed over winter and periodically charged when first put back in van - everything seemed to be ok.
Now i cant switch on the 12v system from the battery.
The battery and water levels indicators work on the control panel OK.
Both battries are showing as full on the control panel and the battery terminals measure 12.5v.
When plugged into the mains H/up i can switch on the 12v side on the panel and it all works OK. With the van ignition on the 12v works as well.
After 100 miles run I tried switching on the 12v and it momenterrily illuminated the 12v led which then faded out very quickly.

Ideas??

i suspect the caravan battery is US


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi,

It seems that the battery is faulty by the last few words you have said, I would just make sure the battery is indeed fully charged with an independent charger, then put a load on the battery, example 60 car lamp, or i use a 300w inverter cliped to the battery with a 150w halagen mains light and see how long your battery lasts, would think if it were a 110AH battery its should last around 5 hours, if that dose the battery is ok and would have to look for other reasons....


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

How old is the battery?


----------



## berni109 (Jun 9, 2005)

Assume as old as the van can't find receipt for a new one

Ok Clive will disconnect when I get home and try what u suggest


----------



## berni109 (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi,
the electronics unit is an electroblock EBL 208S 
just in case there are known problems with this unit (off to search electrics thread when finished post).

have started test as u suggest - headlight bulb 55w - started 1 1/4 hrs ago and battery voltage has gone up from 12.34 to 12.35?

so looking like its possibily not the battery but i guess much more time on load is needed as its drawing about 4.5amp off a 125a/h so should last 27hrs. (just off to connect another bulb).

everything on the 12v side works fine with hookup or the engine running and the caravan battery in place.
only thing working off battery (no hookup ignition off) is the 0.035A elect drain valve on the heater and the gauges on the display panel. 

HELP!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I think you can disconnect your bulb now, if the battery voltage is 12.5 off load and 12.35 after 1 hr loaded at 4.5 amps it's clearly not completely shot.

My suggestion from your description would be that there's a high resistance connection somewhere, possibly as simple as a poor connection on the battery terminal connector in the motorhome wiring. Try cleaning the connections and ensuring they're all tight, especially any earth connections to the chassis.


----------



## berni109 (Jun 9, 2005)

I have resubmitted this to Tech /mech chat Electrical thread.

Ref gaspode's comments on connections I will strip it all out and check it out. - make sure they are all clean.

Still thinking there might be a problem with the battery because after 150 motorway miles today it was only reading 12.5v before i did anything. Should this have been up at 13.2'ish?

I had an avarage load of 80w for 3.5hrs = (i think) about 23A/hrs and the battery voltage was down at 12.08v after that.

its on a bench charger now overnight so more on the morrow.

please post on
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1410754.html#1410754

need to close this down.


----------

